# DNS-Server antwortet nicht



## Marki99 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit heute Vormittag das Problem dass ich keine Internetverbindung  mehr herstellen kann, jedoch nur wenn der Netgear Router dazwischen  geschaltet ist. Direkt am KabelBW Modem habe ich keine Probleme.

Im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter kommt als Fehlermeldung nach der Problemermittlung: "DNS Server antwortet nicht" ([FONT=&quot]Der vom Computer gewünschte DNS-Server ist falsch oder nicht vorhanden)[/FONT]

Ich habe in der Konfiguration des Netgear Routers dann von "DNS Server  vom Provider automatisch abrufen" auf "manuell" umgestellt mit folgender  Konfiguration:

DNS-Server:

Primär: 192.168.178.1
Sekundär: 141.2.1.1

Danach lässt sich wieder eine Internetverbindung herstellen, jedoch habe  ich einen etwas verzögerten Seitenaufbau. (15Mbit anstatt 32Mbit)

Liegt das Problem an KabelBW wegen einer DNS Server Störung oder liegt  es an meiner Konfiguration, dass der Netgear Router den DNS -Server  nicht mehr automatisch abruft? Was kann ich tun?


Aktuelle Konfiguration im Haus:

Keller: Kabel BW – Modem ( Fritzbox 6360 ) 

2. Stock: Router Netgear ( Rangemax WPN 824 v2 ), Develo,  PC 2 per Lan, Laptop per W-Lan

1. Stock: Develo, PC 1 per Develo


  Verbindungen: 

Fritzbox Keller zu 2. Stock Netgear ( LAN – Kabel ) 

Netgear: W-Lan zu Laptop, Lan zu Develo

  2. Stock zu 1. Stock via Develo


----------



## Timsu (29. Juni 2012)

Probier mal 8.8.8.8 als DNS Server


----------



## Marki99 (29. Juni 2012)

Danke funktioniert super, ich habe wieder meine alten Geschwindigkeiten.

Netgear Router Einstellungen:

DNS-Server:

Primär: 8.8.8.8
Sekundär: 8.8.4.4

Geschwindigkeiten: (Speedtest)

Down:32 Mbit
Up: 1 Mbit
Ping: 19ms

Aber warum brauche ich auf einmal eine fest zugewiesene DNS von Google, wenn es bis gestern noch "automatisch" ging?


----------



## Timsu (29. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht macht der DNS Server deines Providers Probleme?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2012)

...oder das netzwerk ist einfach nur komisch konfiguriert.
@Marki99
Wie ist der netgear konfiguriert? Der darf selber keine verbindung mit dem inet aufbauen.
Am besten wird es sein, wenn du den netgear mittels reset auf die werkseinstellung zurück setzt, dann den dhcp des routers im web-interface deaktivierst (dhcp macht dann die fritzbox) und am besten die ip des netgear auf 192.168.178.2 setzt. (ich gehe davon aus, das die fritzbox die 192.168.178.1 hat) Das lan-kabel muß dann in einen lan-port am router und darf nicht mehr in den wan-port.


----------



## Marki99 (9. Juli 2012)

Die Fritzbox hat die: 192.168.178.1

Das LAN Kabel von der Fritz Box kommend habe ich derzeit im "Internet" Port des Netgear Routers eingesteckt.

Die Einstellungen des Netgear Routers habe ich dir in Bilder Form angehängt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juli 2012)

Marki99 schrieb:


> Die Fritzbox hat die: 192.168.178.1


Am besten gibst du dem netgear die 192.168.178.2 . Das lässt sich gut merken und du mußt nicht immer deine rechner-ip umstellen, wenn du was am netgear verstellen willst.



> Das LAN Kabel von der Fritz Box kommend habe ich derzeit im "Internet" Port des Netgear Routers eingesteckt.


Da gehört es aber nicht hin. Deine fritzbox macht das routing des inet und nicht der netgear.(die fritzbox bitte entsprechend konfigurieren, wenn du nicht schon hast) Der netgear soll das ganze bloß durch leiten und von daher muß das kabel in einen der lan-ports.



> Die Einstellungen des Netgear Routers habe ich dir in Bilder Form angehängt.


 Du müßtest den dhcp-server des netgear noch deaktivieren. Ich denke, das du das mit der inet-einwahl so lassen kannst, da sie eigentlich nur den wan-port betreffen sollten und du diesen ja nicht nutzt.


----------



## Marki99 (10. Juli 2012)

Wo sehe ich an der Fritz Box ob der DHCP Server aktiviert ist? Ich habe die Einstellungen durchgeblättert, aber nichts gefunden.

Folgenden Router habe ich von der KabelBW: FRITZ!Box 6360 Cable (kbw)

Kann es sein dass ich dort nicht alle Einstellungen vornehmen kann, da es eine modifizierte Fritz Box ist die extra für die Fa. KabelBW hergestellt wird?

Die anderen Einstellungen werde ich vornehmen und mich wieder melden ob es klappt. Danke


----------



## Marki99 (11. Juli 2012)

Habe nun zuerst die Stecker umgesteckt beim Netgear Router, sodass alle in einem LAN-Port sind und der Internet Port frei ist. Danach habe ich den DHCP Server deaktiviert.
Folgende LAN-TCP/IP-Konfiguration habe ich vorgenommen:*

*IP-Adresse: 192.168.178.2
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0

Danach gab es wohl noch einen IP Adressen Konflikt mit meinem PC, der wurde dann aber durch die Problembehebungs Funktion von Windows 7 gelöst.

Anbei nochmals die aktuellen Screenshots des Netgear Routers. Soweit funktioniert alles. Vielen Dank!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2012)

Marki99 schrieb:


> Wo sehe ich an der Fritz Box ob der DHCP Server aktiviert ist? Ich habe die Einstellungen durchgeblättert, aber nichts gefunden.


Die funktion sollte irgendwo unter "heimnetz" bei der ip-einstellung zu finden sein. Allerdings ist sie standardmäßig an und das sollte auch so bleiben.


> Kann es sein dass ich dort nicht alle Einstellungen vornehmen kann, da es eine modifizierte Fritz Box ist die extra für die Fa. KabelBW hergestellt wird?


Das ist durchaus möglich.


----------



## Marki99 (1. Januar 2017)

*Netgear WPN824 - Internetverbindung erst nach Neustart des Routers*

Hallo zsuammen,

seit ein paar Monate haben nun meine Eltern das  Problem dass manchmal keine Internetvebindung über den Netgear Router  möglich ist, nach einem Neustart des Routers funktioniert es wieder für  einen Tag, deswegen hängt dieser nun an eine Zeitschaltuhr.

Ist  aber keine Dauerlösung. Anbei die aktuelle Konfiguration des Netgear  Routers. Die FritzBox6360 soll das Routing machen und der Netgear nur  durchleiten. Aufbau des Netzwerkes aktuell:

Aktuelle Konfiguration im Haus:

Keller: Kabel BW – Modem ( Fritzbox 6360 ) 

2. Stock: Router Netgear ( Rangemax WPN 824 v2 ), Develo,  PC 2 per Lan

1. Stock: Develo, PC 1 per Develo, Laptop per W-Lan


  Verbindungen: 

FritzBox Keller zu 2. Stock Netgear via LAN Kabel (Netgear angeschlossen an LAN1 ) 

Netgear: W-Lan zu Laptop in 1. Stock, Lan zu Develo

  2. Stock zu 1. Stock via Develo (Netgear Ausgang an LAN2)


Ist der Netgear Router eventuell beschädigt oder hat sich etwas an der Konfiguration geändert?
Hab mir zur Vorsicht eine FritzBox 4040 bestellt bei Amazon, jedoch bekomm ich keine passende Konfiguration hin (Ersatz Lösung für den Netgear)

Vielen Dank.

Gruß


----------



## Pladdaah (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo, wie schauen die Einstellungen bei der Fritzbox aus?


Trage bei dem Netgear die 192.168.178.1 als primärer und den DNS des Providers als sekundärer ein

überprüfe die DHCP Einstellungen: der sollte am besten auf der Fritzbox laufen: gib dem Netgear eine Statische IP- z.B 192.168.178..2. Was für eine DHCP-Range hat denn der Server eingetragen? sonst könntest  du duplicated IP's bekommen ->Konflikt

Eventuell hilft RIP(V2) einzuschalten (Dynamisches Routingprotokoll

Gruß, 

Plad


----------



## Marki99 (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo Pladdaah,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Bei mir hat es leider etwas länger gedauert da die Router bei meinen Eltern im Haus stehen und ich am Wochenende doch nicht vorbei gekommen bin.

Anbei die Konfiguration des Fritz Box Routers (KabelBW Modem). Deswegen sind nicht alle Funktionen sichtbar/einstellbar.
Die FritzBox hat die IP 192.168.178.1


1. Also beim Netgear unter DNS Server:

primär: 192.168.178.2

sekundär: DNS von KabelBW (Unitymedia)

Welche nehme ich da? DNS-Server deutscher InternetanbieterWohnsitz Nähe Heilbronn



> ns1.ish.de: 80.69.98.110   ns2.ish.de: 80.69.100.12
> 1411G-DNS-01.neuss.unity-media.net: 80.69.100.174
> 1413G-DNS-01.duisburg.unity-media.net: 80.69.100.182
> 7111A-DNS-01.frankfurt.unity-media.net: 80.69.100.198
> ...




2. DHCP Einstellungen kann ich bei der Fritz.Box nirgends finden. Sind nicht sichtbar / einstellbar

Der Netgear Router hat schon die 192.168.178.2 (vgl. Bild 5 - v. 01.01.2017)

Oder muss ich noch etwas einstellen?




> Was für eine DHCP-Range hat denn der Server eingetragen? sonst könntest  du duplicated IP's bekommen ->Konflikt



Was meinst du genau damit? Meine Eltern haben keinen Server.


3. RIP

Soll ich das beim Netgear unter Bild 5 einstellen? (vgl. Bild 5 - v. 01.01.2017)


Vielen Dank.

Gruß


----------



## Marki99 (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte jemand weiter helfen, dass ich das Netzwerk richtig konfigurieren kann?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2017)

@Pladdaah
Wofür soll das gut sein? Der netgear-router selbst benötigt garkein internet, der soll das nur durch leiten.

@Marki99
Der betroffene pc bekommt seinen anschluß via dlan? Die fritzbox sollte die dlan-adapter eigentlich im netzwerk sehen. (wenn nicht komplett kastriert) Gehe also mal in das web-interface der frizbox und schaue unter "heimnetz" nach , ob die mit halbwegs vernünftiger datenrate syncronisieren. (also bei 500er adaptern sollten es schon wenigstens 200mbit sync sein, das steht in der zeile des adapters unter "eigenschaften") Wenn der sync recht niedrig ist, ist die verbindung evt. schlecht und das signal bricht dann sporadisch zusammen. Besteht beim laptop via wlan eigentlich das selbe problem?
Wenn es die adapter sein könnten, wo sind die eingesteckt? Steckdosen-leisten sind für die dinger tabu. Die müssen immer direkt in die steckdose an der wand und wenn es mehrere dosen nebeneinander sind, dann sollten die anderen dosen nach möglichkeit frei bleiben.
Sollte das alles nix bringen bzw. nicht am dlan liegen, dann gehst du erstmal in das menü der fritzbox unter Heimnetz->netzwerk->netzwerkeinstellungen (rechter reiter)->IPv4-Adressen und stellst dort unter DHCP-Server->"von" eine 192.168.178.3 ein. (ich gehe davon aus, das du die 192.168.178.2 dem netger-router zugewiesen hast)
Wenn das immer noch nicht hilft, dann unter windows systemsteuerung-> netzwerk und freigabecenter-> Local area connection-> Eigenschaften-> Internetprotokoll v4 folgende einstellungen tätigen:

Punkt bei "folgende ip-adressen verwenden" setzen
IP-Adresse: 192.168.178.3
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.178.1 (router-IP)
Bevorzugter DNS-Server: 192.168.178.1 (router-IP)
Alternativer DNS-Server: 8.8.8.8  (ist der von google)


----------



## Pladdaah (6. Februar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @Pladdaah
> Wofür soll das gut sein? Der netgear-router selbst benötigt garkein internet, der soll das nur durch leiten.


auf was beieht sich das jetzt genau? 


> Was für eine DHCP-Range hat denn der Server eingetragen? sonst könntest du duplicated IP's bekommen ->Konflikt


ich meinte beim DHCP-Server: d.h mit welcher IP beginnt der? - denn es kann sein, dass du duplicated IP's bekommst wenn du statische (dein Netgear) und dynamische IP's (die vom dem DHCP verteilte) in deinem Netz hast.


----------



## Marki99 (6. Februar 2017)

> Der betroffene pc bekommt seinen anschluß via dlan?



ja genau



> Die fritzbox sollte  die dlan-adapter eigentlich im netzwerk sehen. (wenn nicht komplett  kastriert) Gehe also mal in das web-interface der frizbox und schaue  unter "heimnetz" nach , ob die mit halbwegs vernünftiger datenrate  syncronisieren. (also bei 500er adaptern sollten es schon wenigstens  200mbit sync sein, das steht in der zeile des adapters unter  "eigenschaften") Wenn der sync recht niedrig ist, ist die verbindung  evt. schlecht und das signal bricht dann sporadisch zusammen.



wird angezeigt: Devolo200 --> Senden: 169 Mbit/s + Empfangen: 165 Mbit/s




> Besteht  beim laptop via wlan eigentlich das selbe problem?



nein




> Wenn es die adapter sein könnten, wo sind die eingesteckt? Steckdosen-leisten sind für die dinger tabu. Die müssen immer  direkt in die steckdose an der wand und wenn es mehrere dosen  nebeneinander sind, dann sollten die anderen dosen nach möglichkeit frei  bleiben.



sind direkt eingesteckt - im 1. Stock sind daneben keine vorhanden / Im 2.Stock ist noch der Netgear Router eingesteckt (Allerdings wenn ich den Netgear Router wo anders einstecke und alle Steckdosen frei sind ist der Durchsatz der Devolos mit 158/156 Mbit/s schlechter als vorher)




> Sollte das alles nix bringen bzw. nicht am dlan liegen, dann gehst du  erstmal in das menü der fritzbox unter  Heimnetz->netzwerk->netzwerkeinstellungen (rechter  reiter)->IPv4-Adressen und stellst dort unter DHCP-Server->"von"  eine 192.168.178.3 ein. (ich gehe davon aus, das du die 192.168.178.2  dem netger-router zugewiesen hast)



ja das stimmt der Netgearhat die 192.168.178.2 - *Unter der Rubrik "Netzwerkeinstellungen" findet man beim FritzBox Router (KabelBW Modem) nur die Einstellungen: Gastzugang und LAN-Einstellungen - Kann ich stattdessen etwas machen?*



> Wenn das immer noch nicht hilft, dann unter windows systemsteuerung->  netzwerk und freigabecenter-> Local area connection->  Eigenschaften-> Internetprotokoll v4 folgende einstellungen tätigen:
> 
> Punkt bei "folgende ip-adressen verwenden" setzen
> IP-Adresse: 192.168.178.3
> ...



soll ich das trotzdem einstellen auch wenn ich bei der FritzBox den DHCP Server nicht einstellen kann?


Zusatz:

Beim Netgear ist der DHCP Server deaktiviert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2017)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> auf was beieht sich das jetzt genau?


 Darauf... 





Pladdaah schrieb:


> Trage bei dem Netgear die 192.168.178.1 als  primärer und den DNS des Providers als sekundärer ein


 Der  netgear braucht nur eine IP und einen deaktivierten DHCP. Evt. kann man  die wlan-einstellung noch anpassen, aber das war es dann auch.  Mal ganz davon ab, wenn ich deinen satz richtig verstanden habe soll als primärer DNS die router-IP und als sekundärer die provider-IP rein. Das ist aber quatsch, da der router seine DNS-auflösung vom DNS-server des providers bezieht. 


Marki99 schrieb:


> jwird angezeigt: Devolo200 --> Senden: 169 Mbit/s + Empfangen: 165 Mbit/s


 Da haben die adapter doch eine gute verbindung. Sollte theoretisch also eine stabile verbindung sein. (grau ist aber alle theorie, wie immer...) 





> sind direkt eingesteckt - im 1. Stock sind daneben keine vorhanden / Im 2.Stock ist noch der Netgear Router eingesteckt (Allerdings wenn ich den Netgear Router wo anders einstecke und alle Steckdosen frei sind ist der Durchsatz der Devolos mit 158/156 Mbit/s schlechter als vorher)


 Dann lass den netgear erstmal daneben stecken. Sollte es aber später mal wieder probleme geben, muß der wo anders eingesteckt werden bzw. normalerweise nimmt man bei dlan adapter mit integrierter dose um dann sämmtliche geräte über diese zu betreiben. (die integrierte dose filtert störsignale von elektrischen verbrauchern aus) 





> ja das stimmt der Netgearhat die 192.168.178.2 - *Unter der Rubrik "Netzwerkeinstellungen" findet man beim FritzBox Router (KabelBW Modem) nur die Einstellungen: Gastzugang und LAN-Einstellungen - Kann ich stattdessen etwas machen?*


 Dann wäre das unter "lan-einstellungen". Aber lass erstmal, eine manuelle einstellung der ip am rechner ist evt. effektiver. 





> soll ich das trotzdem einstellen auch wenn ich bei der FritzBox den DHCP Server nicht einstellen kann?


 Mache mal nur das. Damit stellst du die ip des rechners manuell und, für den DHCP, unveränderlich ein. Das behebt eventuelle probleme mit dem DHCP.


----------



## Marki99 (8. Februar 2017)

Ich habe es jetzt soweit eingestellt und warte Mal auf Rückmeldung von meinen Eltern ob es besser wird oder nicht - Dann melde ich mich wieder

Hätte ich einen Vorteil wenn ich vom Modem (Fritz Box) direkt per devolo in den 1. Stock gehe?
Dann dort im 1. Stock den Netgear Router hin, dann könnte ich den Drucker und den PC direkt per LAN anschließen anstatt über den seitherigen Switch.
Weil den Netgear in meinem eheamligen Zimmer (2. Stock) benötigt niemand, da alle Internet Geräte eigentlich im 1. Stock sind.

Danke nochmals.

Gruß


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2017)

Wenn das problem an den devolo-adaptern liegen sollte, dann hättest du eher einen nachteil wenn du fritzbox und netgear via dlan verbindest. Dann sollte das notebook theoretisch auch das problem bekommen.
Von daher würde ich eher dazu raten, die verkabelung so zu lassen wie sie ist.


----------



## Marki99 (28. Februar 2017)

*Teilweise keine Verbindung zum Netgear Router*

Hallo  TurricanVeteran,

die Probleme bestehen leider immer noch - teilweise keine Verbindung zum Netgear Router möglich.

Unitymedia Anschluss 100 Mbit (tatsächlich im Keller 100 Mbit)
Hab nun mal ein paar Messungen mit Speedtest und einem Laptop gemacht.


1) In meinem Zimmer 2. Stock per Netzwerkkabel an der Dose: ca. 90-100 Mbit
2) In meinem Zimmer 2. Stock per Netzwerkkabel aber am Netgear Router: 40 Mbit
3) per Netgear Wlan im 1. Stock - 5 Balken aber nur 10-12 Mbit (Der Verlust per Wlan tritt auch auf wenn ich direkt neben dem Router stehe)

Alternativ Szenario:

1) Keller Unitymedia Modem (Fritzbox 6360) per Devolo an 1. Stock --> 40 Mbit


Offene Fragen:

1) Ist es hilfreich den Netgear Router zu tauschen? --> FritBox4040 (Wie muss ich diesen Konfigurieren? - Bin das letzte Mal gescheitert )
2) Devolo Adapter wechseln von 200 auf 500er?
3) 1 Devolo Adapter mit W-lan Funktion?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. März 2017)

*AW: Teilweise keine Verbindung zum Netgear Router*



Marki99 schrieb:


> 1) In meinem Zimmer 2. Stock per Netzwerkkabel an der Dose: ca. 90-100 Mbit


Was für eine dose?


> 2) In meinem Zimmer 2. Stock per Netzwerkkabel aber am Netgear Router: 40 Mbit


Hat der netgear eigentlich gbit lan-ports? Wenn nicht dann kommen da im bestfall 90 mbit raus. Allerdings muß dann wirklich alles passen und im normalfall macht einem der billige netzwerk-controller auf dem mainboard einen strich durch die rechnung. (auch wenn der im "gbit-modus" dann naturgemäß mehr macht)


> 3) per Netgear Wlan im 1. Stock - 5 Balken aber nur 10-12 Mbit (Der Verlust per Wlan tritt auch auf wenn ich direkt neben dem Router stehe)


Der verlust ist bei wlan normal. Das schafft in der realität nie den theoretischen durchsatz, der angegeben ist. Der durchsatz klingt auch nach dem "G"-standard, der theoretisch 54 mbit schafft.


> 1) Keller Unitymedia Modem (Fritzbox 6360) per Devolo an 1. Stock --> 40 Mbit


Mit was syncronisieren da eigentlich die adapter?


> 1) Ist es hilfreich den Netgear Router zu tauschen? --> FritBox4040 (Wie muss ich diesen Konfigurieren? - Bin das letzte Mal gescheitert )


Bei der 4040 musste ich erstmal google bemühen. Scheint aber interessant zu sein und ist ausreichend. Konfigurieren mußt du ggf. nur das wlan. Ansonsten das kabel von dem das inet kommt z.b. in lan-port 1 und den/die rechner in die anderen ports.


> 2) Devolo Adapter wechseln von 200 auf 500er?


Wenn, dann würde ich die 650+ nehmen bzw. benutze die auch selbst, da sie besser sein sollen. die gibt es natürlich auch mit wlan. (aber bestimmt nur "n" mit theoretischen 300 mbit->praktisch? muß man testen)
Noch als hinweis, dlan ist keine feste punkt zu punkt-verbindung. Das ist mehr ein netzwerk, was man um weitere adapter erweitern kann. (also einmal irgendwo einspeißen und auch mit mehreren adaptern abgreifen wo mann eine verbindung bekommt)


----------

